# Fuel filter change



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

Decided to replace my Air filter and thought to change my Fuel filter also after noticing it behind on the bulkhead. 

Changed Fuel filter and on checking noted what I assume was a date of 08-04-04 stamped on the casing. :? 

As that seemed a long time since last change I emptied the filter out and to my surprise the diesel seemed perfectly clean with no signs of deposits.  

question is do Fuel filters need to be changed so often? :?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The handbook for my X250 3L 160 bhp gives a replacement period of 40,000 km. Whether that is realistic on a motorhome with relatively low annual mileage I do not know but Fiat make no recommendation for earlier replacement in the event of low mileage.


----------

